# Fitness for SHTF?



## redhead89 (Jun 3, 2014)

For those of us who, let's face it, aren't the best we could be physically, what's the best way to get physically prepared for a SHTF situation? I suppose it depends on if we plan to bug out or in but still, I would think losing weight if you are overweight/obese and getting off all medication that isn't absolutely necessary would be important steps. Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

A brisk walk/hike and stretching daily.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Definitely losing some weight and getting a little exercise is a good prep item. Most people can get off some or all of their meds when they do it. And I'm posting this NOT to brag -but I finally lost a bunch of weight a few years ago and it made a huge difference in my health. My asthma is 90% better, I ditched BP meds and my joints quit hurting. I sleep better, I have more energy, can work longer, and I don't suffer in the summer heat like I used to.

I had no willpower about food, but I was determined not to turn 50 yrs old 50 lbs overweight. And if I can do it, anyone can!


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I think another factor in this is that we should take care of any physical/medical issues as soon as possible. Because if left untreated, and then the SHTF, something relatively minor now might be a major issue then. For example, my MIL needs minor surgery for her eyelid. She is avoiding it and putting it off, saying, "Well, when it gets too bad, I will deal with it then." However, what if things have gone to hell in the proverbial handbasket then and medical care is either not available or not affordable then? Eyesight is not something to mess around with.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Hot yoga. 

Along with cutting the carbs it helped my asthma just like it did Mom_of_For (who so generously sent me an extra rescue inhaler before I ditched the processed carbs and started yoga). The temps in the yoga class have helped me deal with outside summer temps tremendously. It has also taught me to slow and control my breathing. And ... A super cool perk is the ever so slight definition I now have in my arms. Kinda proud of of that.  I just wish I had time for it now that summer is here but I figure cooler temps are when I have a bigger need and more free time...


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Definitely losing some weight and getting a little exercise is a good prep item. Most people can get off some or all of their meds when they do it. And I'm posting this NOT to brag -but I finally lost a bunch of weight a few years ago and it made a huge difference in my health. My asthma is 90% better, I ditched BP meds and my joints quit hurting. I sleep better, I have more energy, can work longer, and I don't suffer in the summer heat like I used to.
> 
> I had no willpower about food, but I was determined not to turn 50 yrs old 50 lbs overweight. And if I can do it, anyone can!



And you look fabulous ! Always an inspiration for me !!!


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I do a lot of running, because I've come to realize that I'm really not all that good at hiding.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

By reducing the amount of calories I consume, 
my preps last a lot longer.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I was also going to suggest yoga!

For me, my issues would be tight muscles pulling my pelvis off my spine.
It would be a killer for sure.

I used to do a yoga/pilates mix and was strong beyond belief!
I NEED to get back into it to strengthen my back, my legs, my core etc..

With daily yoga/pilates (which could continue post SHTF) there would be no pulled muscles, no sore, swollen muscles etc..

And with strong, flexible muscles the danger of sprained ankles, twisted knees etc.. diminishes.
The muscles are strong and flexible enough to protect the joints.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm exhausted just listening.


----------



## redhead89 (Jun 3, 2014)

I've been walking/jogging but doing some crunches today made me realize how weak my core muscles are. It'd do me no good if I pulled a muscle or hurt my back while carrying a pack. I've tried a bit of yoga and enjoyed it. May start incorporating that into my routine.

Right now I'm too big a target to easily hide. lol I mean my camo jacket will only do so much.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I am overweight but I do walk and ride a bike every day and do yoga. It is funny to me that I went on a walk with three friends, all of them not overweight and in better health than I, yet the two mile walk nearly killed them and I wasn't even out of breath, lol. The heat got to them too, but I had no trouble since I don't keep our air conditioner cranked up all the time and I am used to working outside.

I also strap on my bug out gear a couple times a month and walk as far as I can with it. The fun part is having the endurance to get back home, lol.


----------



## redhead89 (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice.. I like that currently, I'm stronger than a lot of women I know in my arms and legs simply cause my build is more stocky. And that's based on about a year and a half ago when I was really sick. I'd like to imagine what I would be capable of doing if I actually take fitness seriously.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

You can be overweight and very fit (just see my sister!), but if you have diabetes or hypertension and you are overweight (not everyone is with these diseases) you can have a huge impact on them if you lose weight. I really worry about people on meds when SHTF. If your blood pressure soars you are at big risk of a stroke or heart attack. High or low blood sugars can kill you. 

I think a huge part of prepping is physical fitness, even if you're not bugging out. 

Btw, I'm only 1/2 in shape, working on it though! This is a good motivation.


----------



## tkrabec (Mar 12, 2003)

I started running & lifting weights.
I'm about 1 minute off my 18yo's time for 2mi (and he's going into the army in 2 months) 
My goal is to do a 5k(3.106mi) in about 25 minutes (about an 8 minute mile) right now I can hold a 10 minute mile for that distance

As for weights I'm alternating between height weight low reps & low weight high reps.

I'm hoping to do some hiking this summer with the kids.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Milk the goats, carry their feed, carry water, harvest the garden, weed the garden, wrestle the dogs back into their pen, chase the goat out of the garden, go see what the buzzards are eating out in the woods, move the generator ...

I got a great idea. How about "extreme gym membership" fees where y'all pay me to come do my farm chores?


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Ernie I totally agree with you there. Warm weather chores seem to be much more physically demanding but when the days cool off and get shorter I get antsy and find it hard to stay happy and healthy - and that's when I turn to yoga. I guess if I had to chop and carry wood to heat the house or tote buckets of water inside for dishes and a bath I might not suffer so much in the winter. Wintertime for me is just awful.


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

To the OP it all depends on where your starting but in anything work on stamina not strength since that comes anyways once you get stamina. If your at 'couch-potatoes' level look up a program call couch to 5K. Once there work your way up or if you want to strength train at that point add a small amount of weight to your arms/legs. If your like my brother in laws father was and have problems with you knees swimming works well. If your like me and like larger portions make them larger portions of fruits/veggies - whipped cauliflower tastes a lot like whipped potatoes.

The trick is do not push yourself so hard when you start that your so sore you give up. Hope this helps


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

Just being a homesteader can be very physically demanding. Hauling water buckets, shearing sheep, wrestling critters, building things, hoeing gardens, hefting hay bales, digging, mucking out stalls, cutting/splitting/stacking wood. And carrying...I'm always carrying something up hills and etc

My problem is I go dormant in winter and usually put a few on. I wake up around April very cranky and hungry.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nothing wrong with putting a few pounds on in winter. Especially for you northern folks. 

If you get to feeling lethargic and grumpy in the winter, well, _solvitur ambulando.

_Pick up thy staff and get to it! That's what I do and it helps a lot. The only problem I have is that people keep stopping and asking if I need a ride somewhere, or the cops show up and hassle me for being a vagrant.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Vosey said:


> You can be overweight and very fit


I am strong as an ox naturally, and was very athletic in my youth. Being overweight didn't seem to slow me down much, except for huffing and puffing more and sweating profusely. But as I got older, nature took over and I was pre-diabetic and had high BP. I would hate to face the EOTW with health issues like diabetes - especially knowing I did it to myself. I figured since I had done all the learning and work to be a prepper, I should take control of myself and ditch the weight.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a road bicycle and mountain bike which are very good exercise and a good form of backup transportation as well.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.smh.com.au/national/heal...s-cardiologist-carl-lavie-20140329-35q8r.html

I have been saying this for YEARS!

For me/in my opinion it isn't necessarily the obesity, but rather the foods that the person eats to get obese that is fatal.

I think a plump person who eats fresh and good foods and works in the garden etc..
is healthier/stronger than a plump person who lives off junk food and processed foods.

So a lot of the obesity studies may be attributing the illnesses to the weight and not the diet.
They should study plump folks who eat well, don't eat a lot of bread or sweets and NO junk and see how they look.

And when you are sick, your body is going to need those reserves.
I can outlive a scrawny fashion model in a head to head low-nutrition situation.
Yep.

I could stand to be more fit, but I don't want to look like a Victoria's secret model. No way.
I like a little meat on my bones.

(and DS (11) is so sweet. He doesn't like the look of the scrawny models. He can't imagine snuggly next to a bag of bones. Atta boy! And he also says that they can't bear kids or live post-apocalyptic)


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Right now my workout is "trying" to milk a FF doe. She doesn't like it at all. I had more milk on me than in the bucket, but I got her milked!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I would like to learn yoga can any of you recommend a DVD or a extremly good book?

Thank you


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

BlueRose said:


> I would like to learn yoga can any of you recommend a DVD or a extremely good book?
> 
> Thank you


We recently started doing DDP yoga, easily found on google. There is a video at the top of the page that many have found very inspirational (after they get done crying). Diamond Dallas Page (DDP) also wrote a book called Yoga For Regular Guys.

I like to think that what I lack in fitness I make up for in determination. It may take me all day but by God I will get ten gallons of water hauled up from the creek. 

I am very lucky that getting away from my previous employment seems to have alleviated the need for hypertension meds. Now it's just my thyroid meds that could be problematic.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

What I did (when I was happily single and could do such things) was to not sit on the couch to watch TV at night.

I laid on the floor and did stretches and core strengthening exercises etc..
It was amazing how quickly I shaped up and how strong I became.

Just from making the decision to not sit on my couch.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

redhead89 said:


> .................best way to get physically prepared for a SHTF situation?..........



Train the way you plan to play.

Grow it, raise it, hunt it, fish it, then eat it.

Cook from scratch, on a fire. 

Do the laundry by hand one week a month.

Pull a bow string.

Yoga? Learn to SQUEEZE a trigger.

Turn the compost pile.

Sterilize enough water to survive a week.

Walk the fence....................

There are literally thousands of activities that a gym membership is suppose to substitute for? Get REAL!


I totally agree on the medical issues. But a proper diet, from scratch as much as possible, I wholeheartedly believe will alleviate much of the common issues of today.

But then again, maybe you have a pantry in a football field size bunker with "natural" natural gas supply and an artesian well plumbed in? O, and a couch. Then, you only need to be able to walk to the neighbors and back for the saffron that you so inconveniently forgot to store.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

BlueRose said:


> I would like to learn yoga can any of you recommend a DVD or a extremly good book?
> 
> Thank you


 I like Baptiste yoga. I've taken classes at lots of places, including the Y, and the one thing that I really like about his program is that it is consistent. Instead of reading a class list and planning my day around an instructor I liked, I knew that no matter what time I was going to make it to class the "routine" was the same. 

And, it was very easy to measure my progress and memorize the routine. I could anticipate what was coming next, unlike a random class with a random instructor, and I could force myself through the tough parts (because I knew it was almost over!) and I could also practice at home without an instructor. (Which I don't really care to do because I don't get ANY peace and quiet around here!)

He has a great 40 day program that includes a fruit fast and it's designed to be done outside of the studio. You just have to turn up the heat in the house.  Really, a space heater in a small room or even placed close to you should heat you up just as well. 

http://www.baronbaptiste.com/store/40-days-to-personal-revolution-workbook/


----------



## dolfan (Aug 3, 2013)

I try/want to exercise more than what i do now. At work i have some down time and try to walk in the basement a few laps,do sit ups and use the garage door track for a few pull ups. I try to do some things at home but am tired etc. Sometimes when i start to work out i always get sick or hurt my back etc also.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a very physically demanding job. I carry 50lb cables, 4 at a time through most of the night. My pedometer says I'm covering 4-7 miles a night while humping these cables. I'm no skinny girl, but I eat fresh nutritious food. Little to no junk food or sweets. I think I'd be sufficiently prepared physically if SHTF. However I think survival is at least 80% mental. I think regular fasting to familiarize and learn to cope with hunger is a much better prep than working out.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Skamp said:


> Train the way you plan to play.
> 
> Grow it, raise it, hunt it, fish it, then eat it.
> 
> ...


Your glass house must be impeccably squared away.


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

Skamp said:


> Train the way you plan to play.
> 
> Grow it, raise it, hunt it, fish it, then eat it.
> 
> ...


There's a good point made here, and that is that certain exercises and certain activities 'train' you to perform those activities but don't always help much with others.

In other words, running helps me to be better at..well, running. But doesn't help much when I have to dig a ditch. There is certainly some cross over, the added stamina from running can help all around. But it is really difficult to prepare yourself for an activity without actually doing that activity.

The stuff I do everyday on the farm cannot be reproduced artificially. Being fit can help you transition from one type of activity to another but you still have to go through a tuff transition. So I really think that the best way to prepare yourself for any activity is to do that activity or get as close as possible.


----------



## dolfan (Aug 3, 2013)

I would like to get a mountain bike and start riding it. If something happens and i am home and have to save gas or the auto's are not working then i can ride the bike. Can check on people,security and maybe get items.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

I think job one will be endurance having the ability to walk or jog 15 to 20 miles a day carrying a pack on flat ground, mountains maybe a third of the distance. also work on strength. lose weight wean yourself off medicine if you can. I'm a hair under 6'6 and weigh 275 and after meals 280 lol strength is covered, I can't jog but I can walk or ride all day. have hunted and fish my whole life I know the woods, mountains and waterways around here. Down side after years of ranching and farming I'm starting to have problems with my back, so Maybe I need to look into something like Yoga because I won't have pain pills. Learn how to make and use black powder and black powder weapons. look into the art of using herbs and plants to make medicine I know some but would give myself an "D".


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'll be 62 in a few days and I could probably work a lot of 30 somethings into the ground. I know I outwork this neighbor over here that thinks he needs the 4 wheeler to go 50 ft. (Not kidding, I've watched him!) I don't take any meds, only herbs for my chronic kidney problem (genetic malformation). I can grow the herbs. I'm ornery enough to outlive my grandparents and great grands who died in their late 90s. (Y'oughta see my arm muscles! Hand milking and wrasling goats does a lot for your arms.) Worst thing you can do for your health is believe you are getting old and it is time to sit a while.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

One of the transitions I've had to deal with is the time factor.

When I was homesteading but had a job to deal with, I had to rush through homestead projects and that often left me physically exhausted. Now that there's no job to worry about, I can take my time on projects and do them at my own pace. A fence doesn't have to be put up in a weekend, it can take 3 months if I need it to.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Ernie said:


> One of the transitions I've had to deal with is the time factor.
> 
> When I was homesteading but had a job to deal with, I had to rush through homestead projects and that often left me physically exhausted. Now that there's no job to worry about, I can take my time on projects and do them at my own pace. A fence doesn't have to be put up in a weekend, it can take 3 months if I need it to.




free of the matrix


[YOUTUBE]zE7PKRjrid4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## redhead89 (Jun 3, 2014)

Definitely going to pick up a mountain bike. Gonna wait til my next paycheck. Might get a gently used one. We'll see.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

redhead89 said:


> Definitely going to pick up a mountain bike. Gonna wait til my next paycheck. Might get a gently used one. We'll see.


If you haven't ridden one much, that's what I'd do. Pick up a used one (gentle or otherwise).

I want one myself but my left knee doesn't work right. I can walk just fine but climbing stairs or pedaling is a problem. 

A bike makes a lot more sense, especially if you don't live but 5-10 miles away from someplace you can buy your milk and butter and if you don't have a job to get to every day.

No gas bill, no car insurance to carry, no costly vehicle repairs, and no tag taxes. 

But as a bugout plan, I think a bike isn't a very good option unless you bug out very fast and before everyone else hits the road.

The movie "The Road" should have been called "The Woods, Ditches, and Rabbit Trails" if they intended to truly survive. You don't just walk down the middle of the road waiting for people to catch you.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

I am deeply saddened that no one mentioned Rules #1 and #18 yet. :heh:


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Hot yoga.
> 
> ...
> 
> I just wish I had time for it now that summer is here ...



It's North Carolina. Tomorrow afternoon after it rains go outside and get into a shed or garage. Instant hot moist yoga space. :nana:


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Freya said:


> It's North Carolina. Tomorrow afternoon after it rains go outside and get into a shed or garage. Instant hot moist yoga space. :nana:


You aren't kidding. 

I told SO I wanted an infrared sauna for the house (to detox) and when I shared the price the idea was quickly nixed. Instead I was told, "I'll put a chair in the attic and shine some lamps on you - there's your sauna and think of all the money we will save." I wasn't amused.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Who need detox saunas or yoga. Just run down here to south Texas and help with the chores. Working hours are about 5 am to 1 pm. Lots to do.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

PrettyPaisley said:


> You aren't kidding.
> 
> I told SO I wanted an infrared sauna for the house (to detox) and when I shared the price the idea was quickly nixed. Instead I was told, "I'll put a chair in the attic and shine some lamps on you - there's your sauna and think of all the money we will save." I wasn't amused.



:hysterical:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Ernie said:


> Milk the goats, carry their feed, carry water, harvest the garden, weed the garden, wrestle the dogs back into their pen, chase the goat out of the garden, go see what the buzzards are eating out in the woods, move the generator ...
> 
> I got a great idea. How about "extreme gym membership" fees where y'all pay me to come do my farm chores?


I'll open the northern version!

I had a tow strap around the 700 pound bull's neck trying to get him back in the barn while DD was teasing him with moldy bagels....I was victorious but my forearms and triceps and bruised thigh (from his horns) felt defeated!

I started mowing our 2 acre lawn (read gardens and fruit trees and firepit) with the push mower and bagger the next day to feed the MONSTER...he is growing like a weed

The goats seem like mosquitoes after hauling on him.

I'll be chopping firewood if the rain ever stops. And filling the hay barn for winter. 

I want my exercise to be productive....otherwise I lose interest!


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Freya said:


> I am deeply saddened that no one mentioned Rules #1 and #18 yet. :heh:


Cardio and limber up!


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Ernie said:


> Milk the goats, carry their feed, carry water, harvest the garden, weed the garden, wrestle the dogs back into their pen, chase the goat out of the garden, go see what the buzzards are eating out in the woods, move the generator ...
> 
> I got a great idea. How about "extreme gym membership" fees where y'all pay me to come do my farm chores?


I know the feeling Ernie. The doctors keep asking me to take physical therapy and I tell them, when I am not hurting, I get plenty of physical therapy all by myself. 
The way I see it is if you need exercise, find something to do that will produce something. 
A body only has so many miles in it. And the shape I am in, I try to make every mile count! 

Ranger


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Skamp said:


> /// a proper diet, from scratch as much as possible, I wholeheartedly believe will alleviate much of the common issues of today...


This is how our ancestors stayed healthy. Good food, and their daily chores to survive was their exercise. 

A good book to start getting in shape when you are very out of condition is *"Miss Craigs 21 day Shapeup Program"*. The exercises were designed for medical use to condition muscles that were in poor condition due to broken bones, etc. 

It has a section on conditioning and developing muscle tone for every area of the body. The good news is that starting them from a sedentary life style does not make sore muscles. You can do them daily with no pain. The better news is that within 10 days you will see results. 

I used the exercises in that book when I first started working out and it was amazing how good it made me feel. I didn't drop a lot of weight at first for the simple reason that muscle weighs more than fat. With the conversion from fat to muscle I actually gains a few lbs, but my clothes were looser. I eventually had to buy smaller clothes.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Today I started by milking the goats, hung out 2 loads of laundry, push mowed 2 bagger loads, planted some squash and then fenced it in, then DH was cutting tree length FWood so I had to pile the rounds by the splitter...we did about a cord by lunch time....threw a chili on the stove to simmer, will get n the laundry and do evening chores...

AND then I'm going to take something for my sore back and legs and sleep like a baby!

Rinse, Repeat....Condition.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Cardio and limber up!


:rock:


----------

